# Hot pepper cheese



## fcjasonk03 (Sep 22, 2019)

i have smoked pepper jack cheese before and loved it. My grocery store has a special on hot pepper cheese and was wandering if anybody has any experience or advice with it? I googled it and it said it was basically processed American cheese with peppers in it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 23, 2019)

I haven't done the hot pepper cheese before - actually I don't think I've ever seen it before. I have done Cabots hot habanero cheddar cheese numerous times and really like it. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 23, 2019)

Funny you say that I smoked a block almost 2 years ago that I had gotten on clearance. It looks and feels like a white processed American. Never got around to opening it. Still aging in my beer fridge along with a bunch others. Bout time to open it I think! Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## fcjasonk03 (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes lemme know!!


----------



## ofelles (Sep 23, 2019)

I get Sargento's Pepper Jack cheese often.  Tastes very good.  Of course smoking my own cheese is on my to do this winter.  My story may change.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 23, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Funny you say that I smoked a block almost 2 years ago that I had gotten on clearance. It looks and feels like a white processed American. Never got around to opening it. Still aging in my beer fridge along with a bunch others. Bout time to open it I think! Will let you know how it turns out.



Open it up and let us know how it is! Bet it would be good with an APA or IPA!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 25, 2019)

Alright I found it in the fridge yesterday. Actually turned out really well. Has aged well too. Its a lot like a pepper jack but not as "crumbly" if that makes any sense. If I remember right it was Kroger brand. I'd say go for it you can get a bunch of it for cheap. And if you like hot stuff see if you can find Cabot Hot Habanero. Best stuff ever smoked.







On a side note I realized my stash is starting to get a little low. Looking forward to cooler temps and cheese smoking season!


----------



## bradger (Oct 1, 2019)

how funny i came across this thread today. I was in the grocery store today and saw a  chipolata Gouda.


----------

